
The Six-Fold Nature of Snow - grblovrflowerrr
http://www.storyofsnow.com/blog1.php/how-the-crystal-got-its-six
======
mathgenius
John Baez has a nice post about ice crystals here:
[https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2012/04/15/ice/](https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2012/04/15/ice/)

------
rmorey
I get the following error:

"403 Forbidden

Please stop referer spam.

We have identified that you have been refered here by a known or supposed
spammer.

If you feel this is an error, please bypass this message and leave us a
comment about the error. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

If you are actually doing referer spam, please note that this
website/b2evolution no longer records and publishes referers. Not even
legitimate ones! While we understand it was fun for you guys while it lasted,
please understand our servers cannot take the load of all this cumulated spam
any longer... Thank you.

Also, please note that comment/trackback submitted URLs will be tagged with
rel="nofollow" in order to be ignored by search engines."

------
minitoar
Pdf for those unable to access article
[http://www.storyofsnow.com/media/blogs/a/March2011/Why%206%2...](http://www.storyofsnow.com/media/blogs/a/March2011/Why%206%20corners%20on%20snow-%20J%20Nelson.pdf)

------
BuffaloBagel
Ice 9 is best ice.

